# '65 Brake Hose Question



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello all. I'm replacing my original brake system on my '65 goat. Manual with drums all around. I've found the correct replacement hoses for the front, but finding the rear hose(s) seems to be confusing. What looks to be original to me is a hydraulic hose connecting to a junction block mounted on the differential with a metal line running to each wheel cylinder along the axle tube. Called Dorman tech support as most suppliers including them call for 2 hoses saying a hose should run to each wheel. Tech believes my set up has been altered in the past. I don't quite think so. See attached pics. The part they recommend is Dorman H36005. Can anyone clarify on this? Thanks.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

yours looks very original and very similiar to my 68 69 70 ones
I have a couple tips on doing this replacement
Scott
206 465 9165


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

wishihaditback said:


> Hello all. I'm replacing my original brake system on my '65 goat. Manual with drums all around. I've found the correct replacement hoses for the front, but finding the rear hose(s) seems to be confusing. What looks to be original to me is a hydraulic hose connecting to a junction block mounted on the differential with a metal line running to each wheel cylinder along the axle tube. Called Dorman tech support as most suppliers including them call for 2 hoses saying a hose should run to each wheel. Tech believes my set up has been altered in the past. I don't quite think so. See attached pics. The part they recommend is Dorman H36005. Can anyone clarify on this? Thanks.
> View attachment 133970
> View attachment 133971


I agree with BLK69JUDGE, looks original. I believe that is the same for 65, 67, and 69, the years I have worked on. The Right Stuff detailing had new lines that were exact replacement for mine.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

X3, the TECH is an idiot - imaging that. A single brake hose that comes off the crossmember to the rear axle. Your set-up looks like the hose goes into the junction block where some hoses include the junction block as part of the hose. I see what looks like a clip locking/holding the hose end to the bracket. There should also be a clip holding the hose at the crossmember. 2 hard lines - one each to each wheel cylinder.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks to all. I had a feeling that the Dorman tech was at least misinformed and/or unable to find the right information and part. I did find what I believe to be the correct part on the ebay. Last item needed are the pre-bent lines. Scott, when I get everything together and get started I'll give you a shout. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I have nice factory lines also ....


----------

